# Sig 45 slide won't release...



## moondawg51 (Apr 26, 2012)

I just purchased a Sig Sauer 1911 C3. When I picked it up at my FFL dealer, I was checking the gun to make sure everything was OK...I pulled the slide back and locked it..When I tried to release the slide, it wouldn't move...I handed the gun to the dealer and he had no luck either...When he dropped the magazine, it closed just fine...Put the mag back in and it wouldn't close..We then dropped the mag, loaded a round, inserted the mag and it released OK...Just wondering if this might be some type of safety feature??...I was wondering if anyone else has had an experience like this...I'm going to contact Sig and see what they have to say.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

How did you try to release the slide?
If the empty magazine was in the gun, pulling back on its slide only makes the slide-lock dig in deeper. The follower of the empty magazine actuates the slide lock.
The only way to release the slide of a 1911, when it has an empty magazine in it, is to press the slide-lock lever down against the upward force of the magazine spring.

_The only *correct* way to release the slide of a 1911 is to first remove the empty magazine._
Having first done that, then you can either press the slide-lock lever down, or you can "slingshot" the slide.

I am shocked-shocked-to learn that a gunshop salesperson didn't know that very elementary step.
It is true with many more guns than just the 1911.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

yes, that's very unusual that the gunshop didn't know better.
Must be a very small gunshop, usually there are a few other employees on hand.


----------



## moondawg51 (Apr 26, 2012)

Thanks for the info..I have a Beretta PX4, and a Ruger SR9C, and both of the slides will release with an empty mag in them. This is my first 1911...I guess maybe they're just a different animal...Again, many thanks.


----------



## tom1911sigfreak (Dec 10, 2011)

moondawg51 said:


> Thanks for the info..I have a Beretta PX4, and a Ruger SR9C, and both of the slides will release with an empty mag in them. This is my first 1911...I guess maybe they're just a different animal...Again, many thanks.


Hey don't worry also if your empty brass looks a bit distorted. both my c-3s did that till they broke in. Best of luck with your new gun! The more you shoot it the better you'll love it too!


----------

